# Diamond Dust (crushed glass)



## RIDA142 (Mar 31, 2002)

Does anyone know what diamond dust is? I got some on ebay for cheap and the seller told me it is crushed glass? can this be used in place of chrome flake? does anyone have any pix of this in a paint? and is it really crushed glass? what size tip is reccommend for this? and what are the hazards of using this? will my reg. 3m resperatory be suffecient? thanks


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

You lucky mofo.........lol

The stuff was outlawed in the 80's for fucking up poeples lungs like nothing els..........I wouldn't spray it with out a fresh air system

and yes, it is crushed glass........from what I'v hurd from the older hotrodders, it simular to HOK white ice pearl.

The effect isn't as dromatic as some of todays new pearls and flakes, but at it's time it was the shit, and becouse it was outlawed, making it rare, it is highly sought after.

Even if you don't end up spraying it, I'm sure you can turn around and sell it for a good profit


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

you make sure you use a fresh-air-mask!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i have a jar of crushed glass from an oldschooler, so i'm saving that for my 59 drop, whenever i get one. but, it is the most brilliant flake i've ever seen, ice pearl is not the same look. and yes it is sought after, one for its rarity and 2 for it's brilliance. it looks like crushed up diamonds sort of, throws off way more color and shimmer than say rainbow flake. i haven't taken a picture, but it might not come out how it really looks anyway. i've been offered alot of money and some good trades...don't you waste that shit :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

if you are using diamond dust or flakes that are from a craftstore, they're plastic and will melt. not intended for automotive grade chemicals.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

so how would you test it then curbserver??

smash some with a hammer????


i am wondering because i found a website that sold diamond dust........probably trhe plastic shit though


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 30 2005, 01:43 PM
> *so how would you test it then curbserver??
> 
> smash some with a hammer????
> ...


the reducers and catalyst cause chemical reactions. ever mixed up basecoat and reducer in a thin plastic drinking cup? let it sit, you'll see...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

all "flake" now is made of mylar which is plastic based......the paints these days are not as harsh as the old laquers.......chemical reaction does occur of course ..that is what make sthe paint harden...but not enough to melt......i would not recommend using the glitter (flake) from a crafts store for a whole car.. but i have done it on small pieces just to mess around and it works fine.........industrial flake is what you want though for full paint jobs..............


> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Mar 30 2005, 12:03 PM
> *if you are using diamond dust or flakes that are from a craftstore, they're plastic and will melt. not intended for automotive grade chemicals.
> [snapback]2929765[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

as mentioned be very careful if you use the diamond dust........if it is original and it is glass then what can happen is it settles in your lungs and creates bleeding and pneumonia...just like fiberglass.....if i were you i would use a respirator and fresh air mask at the same time........the more protection the better........good luck bro


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

is this the stuff you got.........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...8181776857&rd=1


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 30 2005, 04:28 PM
> *is this the stuff you got.........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...8181776857&rd=1
> [snapback]2930575[/snapback]​*


thats what im thinking too...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Can you just take glass and crush it up and use it? :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Can you just take glass and crush it up and use it?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2934641[/snapback]​*


Break out the hammer and blender


----------



## Mr Tinman (Aug 7, 2003)

how many of diamond dust is needed to do a car??


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 31 2005, 12:17 AM
> *as mentioned be very careful if you use the diamond dust........if it is original and it is glass then what can happen is it settles in your lungs and creates bleeding and pneumonia...just like fiberglass.....if i were you i would use a respirator and fresh air mask at the same time........the more protection the better........good luck bro
> [snapback]2930550[/snapback]​*




maybe this was just common sense...but sometimes i seem to lack it.............lol


thanks for the wake up call for me....no diamond dust for me now only flake :biggrin:


----------

